# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  المنسف الاردني - الجميد الكركي

## mylife079

'منسف أو المنسف هى وجبة شعبية مشهورة في بلاد الشام. وتعتبر وجبة المنسف الوجبة الشعبية الأولى في الأردن
و خصوصا المنسف بالجميد الكركي المنسوب لمدينة الكرك. يتم إعداد المنسف من الأرز واللحم واللبن. اللبن المستعمل عادة يتم إعداده عن طريق تجفيف الحليب،وتتم مراحل تصنيع اللبن الجميد اولا بوضع حليب الغنم في اناء ليتم ترويبة اي يصبح لبن رايب وبعد هذه المرحلة يتم وضع هذا اللبن الرايب في آلة تقوم بخض هذا اللبن وذلك لفصل الزبدة عن اللبن الحامض (الشنينه أو المخيض) وبعد ان يتم إنهاء مرحلة فصل الزبدة والتي تستخدم فيما بعد في صناعة السمن البلدي، بعد ان يتم استخراج اللبن الحامض (الشنينه) يتم تسخينه إلى ان يتم فصل مصل اللبن عن اللبن ويوضع في قطعة قماش ليتم فصل المصل بشكل كامل ويصبح المزيج صلب ويسمى في هذه المرحلة (جبجب) وبعد ذلك يتم خلط الجبجب بالملح ويترك لفترة زمنية حوالي 24 ساعه بعد ذلك يتم استخراجه من قطعه القماش وتسمى بالمخلاة ليتم عملية تصنيع اللبن الجميد وهذه المرحلة تمسى (زعمط) ويتم تكوينه بالشكل المطلوب وبعد ذلك يوضع في الشمس لمدة يومين او ثلاثه حتى يجف تماما ..... وحفظه بكرات مملحة يطلق عليها اسم الجميد (الأقط) لدلالة عن حالته الصلبة، أو الجامدة و من أشهره الجميد الكركي المصنوع في محافظة الكرك. ومن الممكن حفظ هذه الكرات الجامدة لفترات طويلة، ويتم فرك هذه الكرات الجامدة ووضعها في الماء عند الرغبة بتحويلها إلى سائل مرة أخرى. لعل من أسباب شهرة هذه الوجبة في المناطق الصحراوية والبلاد التي لها تاريخ طويل مع البداوة هي سهولة حفظ الجميد وإمكانية الإعداد السريعة، مما يناسب طبيعة الحياة التي كانت موجودة في تلك البلاد.
اللحم يتم طهوه مع اللبن بحيث يتشرب نكهة اللبن. ويتم وضع نوع من الخبز يسمى الشراك (خبز كبير ورقيق) تحت الأرز في صحن كبير يسمى سدر ويكون الأرز على شكل تلة ثم يتم وضع اللحم المطهو فوق صدر الأرز ومن ثم توضع المكسرات كاللوز المقلي والصنوبر المقلي وبعض البقدونس المفروم. وعند الأكل يتم صب اللبن والسمن البلدي فوق المنسف (تشريب). وقد جرت العادة بأن يؤكل المنسف باليد وليس بالملعقة.
في أيامنا هذه، أصبح المنسف جزءاً من التقاليد للمناسبات، كما أنه رمز للتمسك بالأصول، إذ من الصعب تصور مناسبة سعيدة كالأفراح أو ولائم المواليد بدون وجبة المنسف. ولعل من أهم أسباب نكهة وطيبة مذاق المنسف هي طريقة إعداد الأرز. فأرز المنسف يختلف في طريقة إعداده عن قرينه الأرز الياباني الذي يسلق بالماء حتى يمتص الأرز الماء مع إضافة بعض الملح إليه لجعل طعمه مُستساغا. فرز المنسف يُسلق بماء اللحم أو الدجاج المشبع بدهون اللحم أو الدجاج إضافة إلى البهارات. المنسف من الوجبات المثقلة بالدهون ولا تتلاءم مع من يتبع نظاماً غذائياً صارماً.
وتختلف الوجبة اليومية من المنسف عن وجبة منسف الولائم بتميز الأخيرة بإضافة المكسّرات كاللوز أو الكاشو المطبوخ.

 الجميد الكركي و المنسف الأردني: صناعة عمرها مئات السنين 
بات الجميد الكركي مرجعا في كتب الطبخ لمن يريد أن يتناول المنسف الأردني على أصوله. وتؤكد ام فيصل الصعوب أن"المنسف لا يكون كاملا الا اذا طبخ لحم الجدي أوالخروف بالجميد الكركي".
أفضل أنواع الجميد في الكرك هو ذلك الذي ينتج من حليب الأغنام إذ من الممكن ان يجهّز الجميد أيضا من حليب الماعز.
أم فيصل الصعوب من السيدات المتخصصات في حقل تجهيز الجميد منذ أكثر من ثلاثين عاما. وهي تصف عملية انتاج الجميد بالفن. تبدأ العملية "بإحضار الحليب ثم غليه لفترة مناسبة قبل تركه حتى يبرد. ثم تقوم النسوة بوضع خميرة اللبن الرائب على الحليب ليصبح لبنا رائبا. في اليوم التالي تضع النسوة اللبن الرائب في آلة كهربائية خاصة لخض اللبن حتى تتم عملية فصل الزبدة عن اللبن المخيض".
عملية"الخض" أي فصل الزبدة عن اللبن كانت تتم قديما بواسطة
"السعن"، وهو وعاء من جلد الغنم تقوم النسوة بدفعه للأمام والخلف بما يشبه الآلة لفترة طويلة حتى تجري عملية الفصل"."
بعد فصل الزبدة عن اللبن، تضيف أم فيصل،"يغلى اللبن على النار لفصل الماء عن اللبن ثم يوضع في كيس من القماش الابيض النظيف ويكبس بين حجرين حتى ترشح المياه من اللبن".
يبقى اللبن "مكبوسا" لمدة ثلاثة أو أربعة ايام، ويسمى اللبن عند هذه اللحظة "جبجبة". يضاف الملح بعد تلك المرحلة ثم يوضع في وعاء كبير ويعجن ويشكل على شكل كرات دائرية تسمى "زعاميط". توضع هذه الكرات على أرضية نظيفة مغطاة وتعرض للهواء حتى تجف ثم توضع في أكياس خاصة لحفظها.
تشير أم فيصل إلى أن البعض يضيف"الحلبة إلى الجميد فيصبح لونه أصفر، عندها لا يمكن استعماله في الطبيخ بل يؤكل مباشرة". بحسب مقادير أم فيصل فإن" كل 100 كيلوغرام من الحليب تنتج تسعة"
كيلوغرامات من الجميد إضافة الى ما ينتج من سمن بلدي" في خط انتاج مواز. بينما تؤكد مصادر في مديرية زراعة الكرك أن كل 70"
كيلوغراما من الحليب تنتج تسعة كيلوغرامات من الجميد.
يستخدم الجميد في الكرك في العديد من الأكلات الشعبية بالاضافة الى المنسف مثل الشوربة المعروفة" بالرشوف" وكذلك "المدقوقة" وهذه الأكلة الشعبية الشائعة في الكرك تجهز من خليط القمح المجروش والجميد والعدس. كذلك يستخدم الجميد بتجهيز طبق الفتة المؤلف من خبز غير مخمر مع مغلي الجميد والبندورة ثم يضاف اليه السمن البلدي.
ولا يوجد، بحسب مصادر زراعة الكرك، إحصائية رسمية لكميات الانتاج من الجميد في الكرك بسبب تكتم المزارعين على كميات المنتج لديهم. وبسبب ارتفاع اسعار الجميد الكركي حيث يقدر سعر الكيلو الواحد بسبعة دنانير.
دخلت انواع عديدة من الجميد الى السوق مثل الجميد السوري والتركي رخيصة الثمن ولكن بجودة اقل. وقد تطورت صناعة الجميد في الكرك حيث ادخلت الآلات في صناعته ويوجد الآن في الكرك مصنعان ينتجان الجميد بطريقة آلية، إلى جانب عشرات خطوط الانتاج اليدوية في منازل الكركية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووور يا اخ محمد 

يسلمووو على الموضوع

منقووول الى قسم مطبخ النواعم

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

[align=center][/align]اكون صريح معك العنوان فتح الشهيه............... :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mylife079

صحتين

----------


## sara

والله يا خوي الي ما معو بعينو الله وبجيب جميد الكسيح :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

ولو المنسف وما ادراك ما المنسف :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

المنسف الاردني وبس

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  شكرا

----------


## mylife079

صحتين

----------


## دليلة

بصراحة هو شكله كثير مشهي بس طريقته صعبة وباين فيه لحم كثير يعني مافي مجال اجرب راح انطرد من البيت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

المنسف حياة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المنسف لو بصخ الي افطر واتغدى واتحلى واتعشى واتسحر علية بقول بدي كمان  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بكرا معزوم عمنسف مع جميد :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اخ خ خ خ خ خ خ منك يا منسف

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ليش انا هيك
بحب هالطبخة بس بشروط  :Eh S(2):  نادراً ما تنفذ
يعني انا ما بحب اللحمة ومشان هيك ما فيه 
امل لحتى اوكلها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ليش انا هيك
> بحب هالطبخة بس بشروط  نادراً ما تنفذ
> يعني انا ما بحب اللحمة ومشان هيك ما فيه 
> امل لحتى اوكلها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_



ليش انا هيك

بحب هالطبخة بس بشروط  نادراً ما تنفذ
يعني انا ما بحب اللحمة ومشان هيك ما فيه 
امل لحتى اوكلها


_


  اي مستعد اسبح فيها سباحه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 
__


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r_ 



_اي مستعد اسبح فيها سباحه_ 


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

منسف شوب .. بدي رز بحليب .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> منسف شوب .. بدي رز بحليب ..


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يختي لسه بطلعله سنان

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 
_


يختي لسه بطلعله سنان_ 



 __
_من مبدأ اشي يبورد .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 



يختي لسه بطلعله سنان  








من مبدأ اشي يبورد ..


_


 تع بورد تع بورد تع  سيجاره مع كاسة شاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

لا ما بدي سيجاره بدي موز بحليب من عند لبناني ..  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_



لا ما بدي سيجاره بدي موز بحليب من عند لبناني .. 


_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> لا ما بدي سيجاره بدي موز بحليب من عند لبناني ..


وانا كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> 
> يختي لسه بطلعله سنان_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

رجعونا للمنسف وبلا حكيكو الفاضي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## محمد العزام

المنسف 

والله هو بينفع واله استفادة ثانية لو نقدر نعمله تهريب هيك للاجانب 
رح من ثاني يوم نتفوق عليهم  :SnipeR (62): 

ما هو ما شاء الله الواحد لما باكل المنسف ببطل يعرف يفكر بصير يشوف الدنيا كلها فرشة  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور 

تذكر محمد لما عزمتني على منسف شو صار معي

----------


## بياض الثلج

نفسي فيه هالمنسف الكركي  :Bl (19): 

انا بس جربت المنسف تبعنا بس زاكي برضوا بس ما بحب اللحمة بس وبس كأني حكيت بس كتير 

بس معلش كله من المنسف :Bl (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عسيرة المنسف باحبيبي لما يكون مع راس بصل اوه روعة

----------


## mylife079

*شكراً للجميع على المرور*

----------


## mylife079

عبدالله اعزمنا على منسف ولا يهمك البصل عندي

----------

